
Facebook’s TransCoder AI converts code from one programming language to another - yboris
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/08/facebooks-transcoder-ai-converts-code-from-one-programming-language-into-another/
======
memexy
This seems like a missed opportunity to have developed an AI model that works
on AI models, i.e. converting Tensorflow models to PyTorch and vice versa.
That would have been much more fun to see than converting Python to C++ and
vice versa. It's impressive but recursively applying AI to AI code seems much
more fun even if it's just a translation process.

